# Anyone have Cragar SS wheels?



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone have a pic of Cragar SS wheels on a GTO? I know they looked great on the late model Firebirds, but I'm curious of how they will look on a GTO.

Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Do they make those in 17 or 18 with the proper bolt pattern and offset for a late model GTO? Along similar lines, I once tried to find some old school style American Racing wheels in 18 but they don't make them for our cars.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i found this- i dont know too much about wheels but i saw we have a 5x120.65? this is 5x120.7 
Cragar S/S 1-Piece Aluminum Polished Wheel 18"x8" 5x120.7mm BC on eBay!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As I recall, the problem wasn't so much the bolt pattern as the offset/backspacing at least in the case of the ARE's I posted. They were also from Summit.


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea, I am really curious about the offset and the bolt distance. I was going to research this a bit, but the main Cragar website, Cragar, is down right now unfortunately. I really hope they make a set that would work as I think they would look sick on a GTO :cool


----------

